# Sheepshead love, no hermaphrodites allowed



## braines (Mar 7, 2013)

Made a dive on Three-Mile barge off Perdido Pass to see the sheepshead. Huge spawning aggregation, amorous sheepies in every direction. Big females were each surrounded by a little platoon of smaller males hoping to get lucky. I posted a story for AL.com, with a video. 

http://blog.al.com/wire/2013/04/sheepshead_looking_for_love_in.html#incart_river_news


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Sir,

thanks for sharing this part of the aquatic life in the area.


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks nice read looks like somebody needs to do some research...


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice read, thanks for sharing!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Great article and pics. Thanks.


----------

